# Creatine before or after workout?



## prcX (Feb 8, 2007)

I got BSN CellMass awhile back and have been using that recently...I would say it is getting the job done, but I've heard some conflicting things. On the back it says take it after, and I've heard from people at the gym you should take it after. However, I've also heard people say you should take it before. I also use Nitrobolic Extreme before the workout and it contains Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL. 

Now, I don't know a whole lot about the chemical make up of products but is the creatine in the Nitrobolic Extreme the same as in the BSN CellMass? Based on the labels it says it seems like it is. What is the difference in the amount of creatine in CellMass vs. Nitrobolic Extreme?? Am I wasting time/money with the CellMass if I can get an adequate amount from the NE?? Doesn't seem like it, but then again, what do I know...

Oh, and I'm probably going to go with CEE caps in the future...hate mixing stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## ABCs (Feb 9, 2007)

I guess it depends on the product. I take DSs XCeed and I take it before. But they also recommend taking an extra dosage after if you so chose. I like taking it before as a pre-workout boost.


----------



## Christopher J (Feb 10, 2007)

Before and After your workout. And Caps of creatine arent as good to take as would powder. The powder gets to where it needs to go quicker. Higher Power has some great creatine. And its only $20 for a big tub.


----------



## BMOK (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah dude powder all the way. all that extra gelatin capsule in your stomach for no reason. I get my powder from Megabodybuilder.com 2.2lbs for $19 wit free shipping.  Mix it right in my protein shake. its serious like


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2007)

Christopher J said:


> The powder gets to where it needs to go quicker.



how long do you think it takes for a capsule to dissolve in stomach acid?


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 4, 2007)

I take it before and after


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 5, 2007)

Christopher J said:


> Before and After your workout. And Caps of creatine arent as good to take as would powder. The powder gets to where it needs to go quicker. Higher Power has some great creatine. And its only $20 for a big tub.


Agreed. But some respond better (like myself) to CEE. Greater results in less time.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 5, 2007)

i jsut take the NOX cg3 before workout also with NAnox9


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 5, 2007)

Both


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have ISS effervescent creatine powder. I mix it with water in a bottle. I drink 25% before training, 50% during, and the last 25% after.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2007)

forum9351 said:


> I have ISS effervescent creatine powder. I mix it with water in a bottle. I drink 25% before training, 50% during, and the last 25% after.


thats a bit of overkill don't you think? And how long are your workouts?


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 7, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> thats a bit of overkill don't you think? And how long are your workouts?



my workouts go about an hour to an hour and fifteen minutes. I use 5g, but just drink some during my workout (as well as before/after). I feel like it absorbs well this way. I dunno, anyone else do this?


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 8, 2007)

forum9351 said:


> my workouts go about an hour to an hour and fifteen minutes. I use 5g, but just drink some during my workout (as well as before/after). I feel like it absorbs well this way. I dunno, anyone else do this?




I see guys at the gym drinking colored liquid out of shaker bottles. I've always assumed it to be creatine or some recovery deal.


----------



## Nicky Carts (Mar 12, 2007)

water never seems to fail me while im at the gym. and in response to the topic question...i take cell-tech after my workout (during the maintanance stage of course)


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 12, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I see guys at the gym drinking colored liquid out of shaker bottles. I've always assumed it to be creatine or some recovery deal.


when I'm in precontest training, I will get a bottle of fruit punch protein and mix in a gallon of water to keep me satiated. I dont know if it really does anything but keep my taste buds happy, On the other hand, I really dont think adding creatine during a workout will give you any more results than just taking it before and after. I might be wrong; probably not-I'm never wrong. I thought I was wrong once, but I was just mistaken.


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 12, 2007)

i don't know much on this topic, but my reasoning on it is: if your huffing and puffing right after a lift and those muscles that you used are worn after the set, wouldn't the creatine you drink right after a set go straight to those muscles? I might be assuming some sort of super fast creatine absorbance that isn't really occuring...


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 12, 2007)

That was my reasoning too. After a workout blood flow to the muscles is increased so theoretically you should get improved transport of nutrients to your muscles. I think a few grams of creatine postworkout would aid in recovery as a result.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 12, 2007)

forum9351 said:


> i don't know much on this topic, but my reasoning on it is: if your huffing and puffing right after a lift and those muscles that you used are worn after the set, wouldn't the creatine you drink right after a set go straight to those muscles? I might be assuming some sort of super fast creatine absorbance that isn't really occuring...


dont know if a product like that exists, except for an everesecent creatine (plop plop fizz fizz) and I doubt the usefulness of such a product actually working like that. Sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 12, 2007)

btw-your body doesnt just repair itself in seconds or minutes. There is however an anabolic window one should use directly after a hard workout o maximize the efforts put forth in order to achieve maximum muscle recovery and growth.


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 12, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> btw-your body doesnt just repair itself in seconds or minutes. There is however an anabolic window one should use directly after a hard workout o maximize the efforts put forth in order to achieve maximum muscle recovery and growth.



no doubt about it


----------

